# Water Heater Help?



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

i am looking for some help with how my water heater works. i get the gas side but cant figure out the electric side.to use gas i........1 turn propane on
2 go inside trailer and turn red switch for heater on.....you hear electric sparker propane ignites......hot water
now the tricky part
my manual says for electric you have to turn a switch on at the back of the heater inside the trailer,ive found the heater ,found the black box where the 120v wire goes into it but there is NO SWITCHive opened the box (kinda hard to look inside because the waterlines are right in front of it.ive also found inside the converter a breaker for the electric element but i still dont get hot water. am i missing something or have they moved this switch ?
ps i also just read the other post from a day ago and i see someone else is having this same problem.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you have the switch for the electric turn on? This switch is located right next to the propane hote water switch (at least it is on my Outback)

Ok...last two "I Have to ask" questions.

Do you have the Outback plugged into shore power?

Fuse is still intact?


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

1 no switch like that on our 2003 28bhs
2 trailer is plugged in
3 the breaker is good


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

prankster said:


> 1 no switch like that on our 2003 28bhs
> 2 trailer is plugged in
> 3 the breaker is good


Is there a black toggle switch in the lower, left corner of the water heater kind of hidden by the gas control valve?


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

nope


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We had a different water heater in our Cougar than what we have in our Outback. As Timber was describing, it didn't have a switch for electric inside the camper. Instead, we had to go outside, open the WH vent cover, and flip the switch that was found kind of hidden, on the lower left side. It had a tiny cotter pin in it as well.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The switch in question (outside cover) is not on the older Outback units with an Atwood heater.


----------

